# Savage Model 10 quality?



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Looked at a savage model 10 FCP at Dicks Sporting Goods. Looked good and felt good but curious about the quality of the gun. Its a Dicks "exclusive" for 750..... Could be a good thing or a bad thing. 22 inch barrel with a 1:10 twist, Accustock and accutrigger. How well do they hold up? Meaning barrel life, how good are the stocks? Curious to see how they compare to my old remington 700XCR tactical.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't have a 10 but I do have an 11 and it is well built for the money. Shoots MOA and better. I'd rather have a McMillan or high end stock on it, but I knew what it was when I bought it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not familiar with this particular model, but I am not a fan of the AccuTrigger. It may be better than some factory triggers, but that's not saying much.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Savage Model 10 FCP-SR Tactical 308 Win Rifle

$629.98

hyattgunstore.com

http://gunwatcher.com/gun/70A967688BF314/savage-model-10-FCP-

I always search around to see if I can find something that is close to the price I see in stores.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have had a model 10 predator in .223 and I love it. I have had it for about 3 or 4 years with no problems. It gets used and abused and I would buy another one in a heartbeat. I do wish I got the accustock but I still love the gun. Here is a group I shot with 55gr vmax. The gun loves these bullets I'm just not a fan of the vmax for coyotes. Just over 110 yards 10 shots.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I come and I go it's only a couple months away from coyote hunting time so I'm getting the itch again haha


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

poe said:


> I come and I go it's only a couple months away from coyote hunting time so I'm getting the itch again haha


 Farming and raising a family - spare time is a luxury!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Here's my Model 10, five shot group at 550 yards. It's a Model 10 Predator in 6.5 Creedmoor, launching a 140 grain Berger VLD Hunting.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Some nice shooting there JTK...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

hassell said:


> Farming and raising a family - spare time is a luxury!!


i dont farm, my kids are all grown up

still spare time is a luxury

thats the life of a truck driver

if the wheels aint turning,i aint earning


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know I'm late to the game but I had the Savage Model 12 .223. Put it in a Bell and Carlson Medalist stock with a Bushnell Elite scope. I was shooting 4" groups at 300 yards. Sub MOA at 100 yards. All of my Savage's have been tack drivers


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> 550 yrd group.JPG
> 
> Here's my Model 10, five shot group at 550 yards. It's a Model 10 Predator in 6.5 Creedmoor, launching a 140 grain Berger VLD Hunting.


Quite the group, enough for wiley!


----------

